# I have been SO wrong and very ashamed



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hows that for a new thread.
For years now I have heard and read what many folks have siad about the LGB Genesis, how out of scale, how wrong its design is, etc.
I even compaired photos proving what "I" believe.

At this Worlds Grestest hobby I finally meet Jack Lynch who is one of the designers of it and he worked on the project for LGB.
As we talked about the hobby I brought up my feelings on the loco.
He simply asked , how far off is it? have you measured it?

Me, realizing I have just gone by hear say and even after seeing one run on my RR I had no entrust.

So thanks to a couple of you I printed off the size info from another thread and Mike Kidman had one for sale at the show , I brought my 1:29th scale ruller and set out to prove "my point"

But what to my wondering eyes should appear?? its NOT that far off. Its 2.5 scale feet too hight.
scale 6" too wide, etc.
As Jack said , LGB needed it to run on all types of layouts ,thus the needed clearences.

I was SO WRONG....

So I bought it
and I could not wait to tear into it. I lowered it 1.5 scale feet. body mounted the ends and couplers, 789 front. 830 rear. little cutting slipped right in.
The smoke area on top opens for onboard battery to drop in, sound will be added, Revo is installed.

Dang that was so easy.










here my old photo of the 1:1










Heres a photo Stan did for me way back.










heres the coupler now.










I'm not done with the side frame changes yet, but its close enough for this OLD FOOL.

This is way over due, Dang NICE job Jack..

He works for Backmann and hes a great guy to talk to.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

It takes a great man to admit he was "wrong". Nice looking engine!









I started in this hobby with the LGB 2018D steam engine in 1985. It STILL runs like a Swiss watch.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Check my math here, Marty--a scale 2.5' too high is 30", which at 1:29 equates to 1" in real life. I know LGB is prone to stretch things, but a full 1" too high compared to the prototype? Assuming your 3rd and 4th photos are technically "before" and "after," it doesn't look like you lost 3/5" of height (a scale 1.5'). I'm a bit confused... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A 1" difference in the top of the loco, which is always looked at in relation to the passenger cars is huge. 

It's just like trying to run 1:32 passenger cars with a 1:29 loco or vice versa. 

In our scale, it seems to me that 1/4" out of scale (like underbody clearance, top of loco/car) is noticeable. 

No, I don't think you were wrong Marty. I think you got a good sales pitch. 

With the right cars at the right or matching height they look fine. To scale? Nope. 


Greg


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Marty,

I'm glad to hear that Jack is still around and doing well. I always thought the LGB Geneis trains were very nice but they were just far too modern for me to consider them. Still, they always looked great whenever I saw them running.

I really miss LGB and LGB of America. The hobby is not the same without them. Thanks to Marklin and others we should be able to keep our LGB trains running the rest of our lifetimes.

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did forget to say I have lowered my dash -9s also. way back when the mac 70's came out. 

Jerry 
I have chated with Jack many times when he used to come to MLS and visit alot. Hes very happy with what and where he is at. 

Kevin,, your narrow gauge, go get some tall grass and chew on it alittle.
just joking.

When I measured it at the show VS here, could be off some. The under body really shows the difference.
I have not test run it yet.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

About time you bought one.

I have 2 and 10 cars.

About time you bought one..........


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Shoot Marty! I read the thread title and thought you'd finally seen the light and given up the dismals!!!


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Marty, I was in your lecture you did at the SELSTS a couple of years ago and was glad to finally get to meet you after chatting in the other chatroom for several years. Hope to get to again. Will the genesis loco be the beginning of a new train for the layout? A long Empire Builder type train would look good crossing the big bridge. 
Ron Hill 
Cleveland, MS.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin,, your narrow gauge, go get some tall grass and chew on it alittle. 
Well, I have been discussing a 2" (scale) height difference in various models of EBT hopper cars with a few other modelers, and how best to address it... 

Later, 

K


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, now you need some Budd cars for it to pull, or maybe some custom 1/29 Superliners?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to hear it's not too far off scale.


However those front cab windows will still look off. Not sure what they did when measuring, but the front windows look the most off when compared to the real thing.


Also interesting you went with phase III paint. Does your layout have a specific era? Phase III is long gone now on P42 locos. I can check to be sure, but I believe phase III on the "Genesis" locos was phased out by 2002.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By NTCGRR on 17 Jan 2011 05:46 PM 
Jerry 
I have chated with Jack many times when he used to come to MLS and visit alot. Hes very happy with what and where he is at.


Hi Marty,

I'm glad to hear it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 
thats the phase he happened to have. 
And yes the front windows are too big, but,,,life. I weathered it last night.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought he was going to say how WRONG 1:29 is........... hehe, nice job Marty, now off to Diamondhead where 1:32 rules in standard gauge in live steam.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone have any pictures of the engine right out of the box? So we can see what was done.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*@ NTCGRR Real nice job on the loco*... Now if we only could get that Genissis to hop up and down of its front trucks ??? 

* First video.. "Music to enjoy this thread"*



*Second video.. "A stock LGB running on a small (under construction) layout"* It does look a little tall now that I've seen your bash.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 
I found a photo of the same paint in action in 2004 in Railroad Illistrated mag. 
great railfanning mag. 
I'm painting an old AC baggage car the same. after that who knows. 
plus keep in mind any steam I own is for railfan trips on the layout and era.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 19 Jan 2011 08:58 AM 
Matt 
I found a photo of the same paint in action in 2004 in Railroad Illistrated mag. 
great railfanning mag. 
I'm painting an old AC baggage car the same. after that who knows. 
plus keep in mind any steam I own is for railfan trips on the layout and era. 
"Who knows"









You've got to get some Superliners for her. And maybe a second Genesis. A good consist would be 2 genesis P42s, one heritage baggage (the old AC would work fine), then around 8 Superliners (transition, 2 sleepers, diner, lounge, 3 coaches). Would make an awesome trainset in 1:29. 

I model Amtrak's Southwest Chief in HO scale. Two trainsets actually, one for 1985, and one a present day version. A lot easier to do in HO since Superliners are made


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard rummer that ol charles Ro may do them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I've said from the beginning the Genesis was one of LGB's best ever values--a great blend of detail and price. I believe when Gartenbahnprofi reviewed it most dimensions were around 1:27. I'd love to have one of them painted in VIA Rail colours.... 
Have fun with it Marty. 

Keith


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"scale 6" too wide, etc ..." . . . . . ".... a 2" (scale) height difference ....." 

IMHO (if your statements understood) , ya can't even 'see' that, especially when the trains are running ! 


NOW ....when "modellers" (especially the folks doing bodymounted couplers, start to) take the screw out of the trucks, leaving them friction fitted and run them (as the prototypes) then THEY can quibble ! Then IF there are derailments we'll all see prototype modelling !









IMHO 

doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole point of this thread is to share how (I) we can blind ourselves and be closed minded w/o realizing it. And knowing the "facts".


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: I hope the 1/29 Superliner rumor is true from Charles Ro. 

LGB America was supposed to make them next. 

Keep us posted on your baggage car project.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont really care for modern either-nor do i really run standard gauge either 
not crazy about Amtrak either as a 'roadname' or paint scheme 

BUT 
when i first saw an LGB phase one Genesis in the store -i was sold 
had no intention of buying 
but it ran so smoothly and quietly, and those lights! blindingly bright like real train headlights-no other engine has those intense blue tinged LEDs-(prototypical or not-) 

i do think these are one of the most exciting things to watch 
-and run 
-just huge and have a presence-lights, mass, silver, ball bearing wheels on the coaches, and you can run em slow or very fast!! 

and they are unique among US trains-hate the term, but imho indeed a contemporary classic 

i have 3 of them incuding my NH version, and 7 cars 
they are magnificent in hand and a sleeper- 
i smile everytime i run mine 

they are also a bit more fragile when compared to German LGB 

they look best on about 5 acres !!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Did you take any pictures of lowering the Genesis? I have one and am considering lowering it. 

Jim Carter


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
sorry I did not. at the time I was not sure it would work.
remove trucks, the black thing that centers the truck has two screws remove them and place the black thing on top of frame and drill out the holes just alittle so the same screws go right back into it from the top this time.

Dug a couple of cars out that was in the rip track and repainted them.










I found a photo of the epress car in 2006 being used. and yes the tagers got to it.
this train will pull my private busness cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who makes that express car, and the passenger car behind it Marty? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The bag is Aristo
The box was made by Jens Bang way back.









I put different trucks under it


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you find some appropriate high speed trucks? (If so, whose?) I can see why you changed them out. Looks like a very handsome car. 

I'm running an express reefer on some passenger trains, but need to dump the freight trucks. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice train so far. Gosh I sure thought you where going to the dark side with the LS







track. Later RJD


----------

